# Extremos da pressão atmosférica em Portugal e no Mundo



## Vince (23 Jun 2007 às 09:38)

Alguem sabe quais são os valores extremos de pressão atmosférica registados (oficialmente) em Portugal ?

O valor mais baixo terá sido a quando da Grande Tempestade de Fevereiro de 1941 ?

E o mais alto ?


----------



## Minho (23 Jun 2007 às 18:39)

Não faço a mínima ideia...

Mas no Inverno de 2005 tivemos pressões muito altas...














Eu arriscaria dizer o recorde deverá andar nos 1045hPa... deve andar muito longe do recorde mundial: 1083hPa na Sibéria a 31-12-1968 

*EDIT*: Afinal o recorde mundial é em Tosontsengel na Mongolia com 1085.6 hPa a 18-12-2001


----------



## Fil (24 Jun 2007 às 21:32)

Não sei qual o máximo de pressão alguma vez registado em Portugal, era interessante saber mas não devem andar muito aquém de 1040 hPa. Mas aqueles 1085.6 hPa da Mongólia é que são impressionantes  

Mas neste mapa desse dia, a pressão na Mongólia é no máximo de 1050 hPa


----------



## Vince (24 Jun 2007 às 22:59)

Fil disse:


> Mas neste mapa desse dia, a pressão na Mongólia é no máximo de 1050 hPa



Os modelos não devem sequer ter previstos extremos desses, mas no mapa do dia 19 estão um pouco mais altas do que nesse, já que foi às 1723z.



> *World Record High Pressure, 2001.12.18 at 1723Z.*
> *Data Elements:* On December 18, 2001 the pressure recorded at Tosontsengel, Mongolia reached 1085.6 Mb breaking the previous record of 1083.8 Mb recorded at Agata, Siberia on December 31, 1968.
> *Observation Device:* Pressure recorded at WMO Station 44225, lat. 48:44N, long. 098:12E.
> http://www.nnvl.noaa.gov/cgi-bin/index.cgi?page=items&ser=103746




E já que se falou da mais alta a nível global, a mais baixa (sem incluir Tornados) foi registada no Tufão Tip a 12 de Outubro de 1979, 870 mbar. Tip ainda é o maior e mais poderoso  Ciclone registado até hoje: 2220 km diametro, 870 mbar, ventos de 305 km/h.


E então em Portugal ? Pelos vistos ninguém sabe. 
Pessoal do IM ? Rossby, Squall line, Rozzo & companhia, não haverá para aí alguma informação ?


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2009 às 16:56)

Mundialmente é 870mb do tufão tip como dizes e o recorde da Sibéria a 1060 ou Mongólia a 1085mb.

Em Portugal no período 1996-2002 registei os seguintes mínimos:
2 abr 2000 972mb
2 fev 1998 981mb
17 dez 1997 982 mb 
entre 2000 até ao presente não tenho tido registros contínuos.
(imagino que possa ter havido que na passagem de uma ou outra tempestade valores na ordem dos 970mb)

Será que sabem o recorde dos últimos anos?

Registrei um máximo de 1037mb a 11 Feb 2005 no meu barómetro, que é coincidente com o máximo que vocês falam!




Vince disse:


> Os modelos não devem sequer ter previstos extremos desses, mas no mapa do dia 19 estão um pouco mais altas do que nesse, já que foi às 1723z.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cm3pt (25 Jan 2009 às 00:01)

de facto e segundo a pesquisa que fiz (não é facil encontrar tabelas sobre valores de pressão atmosférica) indica que o valor mínimo terá sido atingido na zona noroeste de Portugal a 15 de Fevereiro de 1941. Nesse dia rgistou-se no Porto uma rajada de vento de 167 km/h, a mais alta jamais registada (tanto que o anemómero avariou). O valor de pressão não o tenho mas observando a carta de superfície deverá estar perto de 980 hPa nas regiões do Porto e Coimbra. Nesse dia em Santander, a pressão atingiu  o mínimo histórico de 955 hPa. Esse dia seria aliás negro na história desta cidade pois (em grande parte) em consequência dos ventos (que teriam antigido valores acima dos 170 km/h) ocorreu um violento incêndio que destruiu grande parte da zona antiga de Santander.
Há outras pressões muito baixas, como as de 29 e 30 de Dezembro de 1981 (isobarica dos 980 hPa proximo da costa ocidental), a de 7 de Novembro de 1982 (985 hPa em Lisboa, 980 hPa em Viana). 
Quanto as pressões muito altas, não creio ser fácil encontrar registos com  pressões superiores a 1040 hPa. Regra geral, esses valores ocorrem mais sobre o interior da Eurásia (como Sibéria, Mongólia, Cazaquistão).


----------



## Chingula (18 Abr 2009 às 15:26)

Os valores mínimos de Pressão Atmosférica, à superfície, registados em Estações Meteorológicas com alguma credibilidade - Observados em Barómetros devidamente calibrados e respeitando os procedimentos correctos - em Portugal Continental referem-se à situação de 15 de Fevereiro de 1941 (Institutos Geofísicos do Porto, Coimbra e Lisboa).

Os valores mais elevados da Pressão Atmosférica, à superfície, registados em Portugal Continental nas condições referidas anteriormente, não dispondo dessa informação em termos de valores observados e respectiva data, corresponderão a valores próximos de 1040 hPa (não excedendo em muito) e terá ocorrido associado a intenso Anticiclone Frio (no Outono ou Inverno), sendo o fluxo de ar, na sua circulação, com trajecto continental (ar frio e seco).


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (28 Ago 2009 às 16:49)

AQUI NO BRASIL, EM 1975, REGISTROU-SE 1044 mB, A MAIS ALTA SOBRE O TERRITÓRIO BRASILEIRO, RARAMENTE PASSA DE 1036/1038. A MAIS BAIXA NÃO SEI, MAS DEVE TER SIDO NO FURACÃO CATARINA COM 975 OU ALGO PRÓXIMO. CREIO QUE EM PORTUGAL DEVA TER TIDO VALORES BEM MAIS ALTOS QUE AQUI, POIS ESTÃO EM LATITUDES BEM MAIORES. O MESMO PARA BAIXA.


----------



## Vince (16 Dez 2010 às 02:10)

Foi referido no tópico de previsões, não é recorde mundial (1085,7 na Mongolia) mas é um valor extremo, o GFS tinha 1084mb às 12z de ontem num anticiclone térmico dos níveis baixos na Gronelândia. 






















Infelizmente não há nenhuma estação nessa zona para confirmar se o GFS estava certo, pode não estar.
A mais próxima que encontrei foi esta do aeroporto Kangerlussuaq com 1058 hPa:

12:00 PM 	-8 °C / -14 °C / 47% / 1058 hPa 	  	
AAXX 15154 04208 46/// /0415 11079 21142 30527 40576 52006






http://www.wunderground.com/history...tml?req_city=NA&req_state=NA&req_statename=NA


----------



## rbsmr (16 Dez 2010 às 12:08)

Peço desculpa por sair um pouco do tópico mas há algum registo ou estudo disponível sobre os efeitos das variações da pressão atmosférica no corpo humano que possam indicar? Obrigado!


----------



## stormy (16 Dez 2010 às 12:48)

rbsmr disse:


> Peço desculpa por sair um pouco do tópico mas há algum registo ou estudo disponível sobre os efeitos das variações da pressão atmosférica no corpo humano que possam indicar? Obrigado!



Efeitos muito significativos não tem...no corpo humano...quanto muito algum desconforto abdominal ou a nivel dos ouvidos...para teres uma ideia, nos aviões, a pressão átmosferica aproxima-se daquela observada a 2500m-3000m ( cerca de 700-750hpa), portanto ao subires para um avião, quando este atinge os 3000m, dá-se essa descompressão controlada ( para evitar stress estrutural) e passas de uma pressão por volta dos 1015hpa para os 730hpa em alguns minutos...
Portanto desconforto mesmo que haja não será muito significativo

Estes anticiclones termicos de niveis baixos consistem em massas de ar muito denso á superficie,  no fundo é uma inversão termica gigantesca ( pode atingir 2000m de espessura), de tal modo que os sistmas depressionarios associados ao vortice polar apenas são detectados em altura ( o unico mecanismo que causa a queda de neve é esse).

Quando há a entrada de um anticiclone em omega nos niveis altos a subsidencia reforça a estabilidade á superficie gerando uma camada estavel muito fria que acaba por intensificar o anticiclone.

Após a intensificação do anticiclone gera-se um gradiente barometrico intenso com as depressões vizinhas, causando ventos extremamente fortes que são ainda mais reforçados pela drenagem do ar frio ( ventos catabaticos)...gerando tempestades de vento muito significativas nas regiões costeiras


----------



## Chingula (16 Dez 2010 às 16:25)

rbsmr disse:


> Peço desculpa por sair um pouco do tópico mas há algum registo ou estudo disponível sobre os efeitos das variações da pressão atmosférica no corpo humano que possam indicar? Obrigado!



Embora nada conheça sobre o assunto, sei que na área da Biometeorologia Humana existem estudos e trabalhos sobre o tema, há muitos anos que existem investigações...agora ciência feita, não sei!!!


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2015 às 09:41)

De memória não me recordo destes valores no nordeste. Tenho ideia que em 2005 os valores andaram pelos 1046.






Nestas situações mais extremas fica sempre a dúvida se estarão bem calibradas. Mas as três do nordeste estão consistentes umas com as outras.
Em estações da Galiza próximo da fronteira, Xurés tem 1043,9 hPa e Baltar 1047,2 hPa Não dá para concluir grande coisa.

Provavelmente temos aqui fenómenos regionais de menor escala, onde o ar frio durante a noite em certas regiões afunda muito mais do que à escala sinóptica. Afinal, o inverso do que acontece nas depressões térmicas no Verão. Mas não sei sinceramente.

No GFS vê-se estas altas pressões em níveis mais baixos no interior da PI durante a noite.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2015 às 09:45)

Vince disse:


> De memória não me recordo destes valores no nordeste. Tenho ideia que em 2005 os valores andaram pelos 1046.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Portanto pode ser recorde!?

Esperemos que o IPMA tire essa dúvida e coloquem essa informação no site!


----------



## 3R4ZOR (9 Jan 2015 às 09:52)

Sorry, new record, 1049.3!!






Nem um pingo de chuva no horizonte


----------



## Thomar (9 Jan 2015 às 10:05)

Pressão atmosférica ainda a subir, segundo o site do IPMA às 9H UTC Chaves e Bragança com *1049.8hpa's!*


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2015 às 10:12)

Parece uma competição... estão taco a taco... qual vai vencer e possívelmente estabelecer um recorde de pressão atmosférica em PT? Aceitam-se apostas!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2015 às 10:12)

Para mais tarde recordar!




Será que ainda chegamos aos 1050?


----------



## MSantos (9 Jan 2015 às 10:25)

Quase 1050hPa.... Que exagero!


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2015 às 10:40)

Vince disse:


> Nestas situações mais extremas fica sempre a dúvida se estarão bem calibradas. Mas as três do nordeste estão consistentes umas com as outras.
> (...)
> 
> Provavelmente temos aqui fenómenos regionais de menor escala, onde o ar frio durante a noite em certas regiões afunda muito mais do que à escala sinóptica. Afinal, o inverso do que acontece nas depressões térmicas no Verão. Mas não sei sinceramente.



Essas três estações que mencionas estão a altitudes semelhantes? E quais?
Se não estão, não deixa grande margem para dúvidas que o valor da pressão reduzida ao nível do mar será mesmo dessa ordem.
Se estão à mesma altitude, e especialmente esta for muito alta, como dizes, o valor da aproximação ao nível médio do mar não sei se não poderá ser ligeiramente inflacionado pelas condições locais, e haver alguma margem de erro maior na interpolação para o valor à superfície, maior o erro quanto maior a altitude onde está a ser medida. Embora tenha dúvidas que o erro possa ser muito (sem contar com estações mal calibradas) na aproximação, pois é muito simples o cálculo. Ainda assim, parte sempre do princípio que nada muda entre o nível de medição e o nível do mar, o que como dizes poderá não ser totalmente verdade nesse caso do NE...

O ideal mesmo era uma medição junto a Bragança, de uma estação o mais baixa possível.


----------



## ampa62 (9 Jan 2015 às 10:49)

3R4ZOR disse:


> Sorry, new record, 1049.3!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bom dia, Já atingiu os 1049.8 em Bragança às 9.00h


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2015 às 10:57)

rozzo disse:


> Essas três estações que mencionas estão a altitudes semelhantes? E quais?
> Se não estão, não deixa grande margem para dúvidas que o valor da pressão reduzida ao nível do mar será mesmo dessa ordem.
> Se estão à mesma altitude, e especialmente esta for muito alta, como dizes, o valor da aproximação ao nível médio do mar não sei se não poderá ser ligeiramente inflacionado pelas condições locais, e haver alguma margem de erro maior na interpolação para o valor à superfície, maior o erro quanto maior a altitude onde está a ser medida. Embora tenha dúvidas que o erro possa ser muito (sem contar com estações mal calibradas) na aproximação, pois é muito simples o cálculo. Ainda assim, parte sempre do princípio que nada muda entre o nível de medição e o nível do mar, o que como dizes poderá não ser totalmente verdade nesse caso do NE...
> 
> O ideal mesmo era uma medição junto a Bragança, de uma estação o mais baixa possível.



Pois. Como referi, ficamos sempre na dúvida. E a haver uma estação, teriamos que ter a certeza que estaria mesmo bem calibrada.
Nem GFS nem WRF  "vêm" nada disto, já o HIRLAM vê. O que neste último é curioso, pois tenho ideia que em depressões muito cavadas é sempre esse a pôr a pressão menor.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Jan 2015 às 11:01)

Bragança e Chaves com 1050,3 hpa às 10UTC


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2015 às 11:04)

Chaves e Bragança: 1050.3 hpa!


----------



## rozzo (9 Jan 2015 às 11:04)

Vince disse:


> Nem GFS nem WRF  "vêm" nada disto, já o HIRLAM vê. O que neste último é curioso, pois tenho ideia que em depressões muito cavadas é sempre esse a pôr a pressão menor.



O GFS não ver não me espanta, sendo algo mais local, e dada a menor resolução do modelo. Agora entre os mesoscalas pronto, pelos vistos o Hirlam portou-se melhor!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2015 às 11:10)




----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2015 às 11:14)

rozzo disse:


> Essas três estações que mencionas estão a altitudes semelhantes? E quais?



Bragança: 690m
Chaves - Aeródromo: 360m
Vila Real - C. C.: 555m

IPMA - Rede de observação


----------



## Jonaxh (9 Jan 2015 às 11:57)

Para um leigo no assunto, qual poderá ser o efeito destas altas pressões?


----------



## Galactica (9 Jan 2015 às 12:01)

Vince disse:


> De memória não me recordo destes valores no nordeste. Tenho ideia que em 2005 os valores andaram pelos 1046.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu bem me parecia que estavam a ser batidos recordes de pressão atmosférica! 
Atenção, porque a partir dos 1045 hPa provoca efeitos físicos no corpo humano, dores de cabeça principalmente.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2015 às 12:06)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Chaves e Bragança: 1050.3 hpa!


Chaves: 1050,5 hPa
Bragança: 1050,3 hPa

Chaves é para já a vencedora deste "campeonato"!


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2015 às 12:09)

Galactica disse:


> Eu bem me parecia que estavam a ser batidos recordes de pressão atmosférica!
> Atenção, porque a partir dos 1045 hPa provoca efeitos físicos no corpo humano, dores de cabeça principalmente.



Há bocado andei à procura de informação sobre isso, mas não encontrei nada de especial.
Tens link para algum estudo que aborde isso ?


----------



## Galactica (9 Jan 2015 às 12:24)

Vince disse:


> Há bocado andei à procura de informação sobre isso, mas não encontrei nada de especial.
> Tens link para algum estudo que aborde isso ?


Por acaso deparei-me com esta informação há uns dias atrás ;-) Aqui ficam os links que vi sobre o assunto:
http://koin.com/2014/12/30/have-a-headache-its-the-barometric-pressure/
http://www.relieve-migraine-headache.com/barometric-pressure-headache.html
http://www.zoominfo.com/CachedPage/...cine_update1.shtml&page_last_updated=2002-09-


----------



## Galactica (9 Jan 2015 às 12:33)

Quero é ver se encontro o pdf do estudo da Dr. Galina Mindlin, Jefferson Medical College, Philadelphia... É neste estudo que esses artigos se baseiam.


----------



## cardu (9 Jan 2015 às 12:39)

boas, hoje acordei com uma dor de cabeça terrível, sofro de sinusite e hoje isto complicou bastante, ontem estava bem


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2015 às 12:48)

cardu disse:


> boas, hoje acordei com uma dor de cabeça terrível, sofro de sinusite e hoje isto complicou bastante, ontem estava bem


 
Há quem diga que sim, que existe influência nas pessoas com sintomas como esse que refere.


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2015 às 12:55)

Mas isso tanto te pode acontecer hoje como outro dia qualquer, ainda mais no Inverno.
Daí a necessidade de um estudo, que isole o ruído estatístico e encontre alguma correlação.

Eu por exemplo tenho um familiar que tem dores de cabeça com entradas de leste, durante algum tempo pensei que era a temperatura alta no verão, mas no Inverno também as tem. Presumi então que não seria a temperatura, mas a baixa humidade.

As pressões certamente tem efeito, afinal quando mergulhamos ou voamos, sentem-se logo efeitos físicos da mudança pressão, numas pessoas com pouco efeito, noutras pode ser bastante doloroso. Mas aí são variações muito significativas e bruscas da pressão, pouco a ver com o que falamos.
Pelo que gostaria de ver algo mais rigoroso, cientificamente falando.


----------



## Galactica (9 Jan 2015 às 12:57)

cardu disse:


> boas, hoje acordei com uma dor de cabeça terrível, sofro de sinusite e hoje isto complicou bastante, ontem estava bem


Muito provavelmente a causa da sua dor de cabeça é a pressão atmosférica na sua zona. Quanto mais para norte, maior pressão atmosférica. Verifique no mapa do IPMA. Leia os links que providenciei anteriormente. 
Quem padece de certos "males" como sinusites (seu caso), artrites, rinites, também os vê a piorar... Quem nunca ouviu alguém a dizer "está-me a começar a doer o joelho, vem aí frio!" Causador? Pressão atmosférica a aumentar.


----------



## Galactica (9 Jan 2015 às 12:58)

Vince disse:


> Mas isso tanto te pode acontecer hoje como outro dia qualquer, ainda mais no Inverno.
> Daí a necessidade de um estudo, que isole o ruído estatístico e encontre alguma correlação.
> 
> Eu por exemplo tenho um familiar que tem dores de cabeça com entradas de leste, durante algum tempo pensei que era a temperatura alta no verão, mas no Inverno também as tem. Presumi então que não seria a temperatura, mas a baixa humidade.
> ...



Por isso é que ainda estou à procura do dito estudo... Porque os artigos referem-no, mas não o encontrei na net...


----------



## Galactica (9 Jan 2015 às 13:02)

Consultei agora o IPMA, a pressão parece estar a diminuir.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2015 às 13:03)

durante o dia e com o aquecimento a pressão normalmente cai... ao final da tarde é o mínimo do dia...


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2015 às 13:09)

Sim, se a discussão tida atrás estiver correcta, é normal descer agora, e ao princípio da noite recomeçar a subir. Mas depois há as outras variáveis todas da atmosfera em jogo, a conjugação das condições poderão já não ser as mesmas (raramente são).  Vamos ver se o extremo foi esta manhã, ou poderá ainda ser mais logo.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2015 às 13:11)

Já seria demasiado excepcional superar os valores já alcançados não acham? Mas tudo pode acontecer!


----------



## bartotaveira (9 Jan 2015 às 13:37)

Por aqui "apenas" atingiu os *1049,7hPa*!


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2015 às 14:04)

Boa tarde.

O colega *bartotaveira, *com a proximidade aos locais já aqui referenciados do NE, tem certamente valores "pujantes" para relatar, o que mostra a consistência dos valores atingidos hoje.
Eu, encontrando-me um pouco mais afastado daí, mesmo assim ainda cheguei aos *1045,0 hPa* (não disponho de valores decimais na estação) pelas *09.21h*.

Certamente temos registos recorde no nosso país, até porque não deveremos observar valores desta grandeza nos arquipélagos da Madeira e dos Açores.


----------



## Agreste (9 Jan 2015 às 14:05)

a ver o que nos diz o nosso IPMA sobre estes valores... seguramente que foram batidos registos históricos. Provavelmente terão de enviar os dados para a organização meteorológica mundial. 

Também vai ser interessante saber se isto teve algum impacto na assistência médica de doentes na região. Provavelmente não.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2015 às 14:16)

Este anticlone faz parte de um campo anticlónico gigantesco que vai desde a América do Norte até à Ásia Central, passando pela Europa, península Arábica e metade norte de África.
Colossal digo eu:






Fonte: facebook (Luis Serpa)

A meu ver, com um "monstro" destes, há condições no norte da Europa para ventos fortes, ao nível da Escócia e mar do norte.


----------



## Galactica (9 Jan 2015 às 15:42)

Vou aguardar pelo cair da noite para ver se sobe mais!


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2015 às 15:55)

(Post movido do Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro)

Esta foi a evolução em Bragança.





Muito provavelmente sim será recorde absoluto. O IPMA bem podia publicar os extremos de pressão diários também.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Jan 2015 às 16:25)

Valores mesmo interessantes estes da PA! Mas quanto a eventuais efeitos sobre a saúde, penso que não haverá nada a temer. Claro que a pressão tem grande influência sobre os organismos... quem já andou de avião ou subiu à Torre sentiu bem isso! Contudo, como já foi referido, nessa situação a variação é muito rápida o que impede o estabelecimento de equilíbrio entre a pressão interna e externa, causando desconforto (em especial nos ouvidos e por vezes no abdómen). Nesta situação de hoje as pressões interna e externa estão equilibradas, pelo que não sentimos desconforto. Pode até haver um aspeto positivo: a oxigenção do sangue faz-se de forma mais eficaz, pois a pressão do ar nos alvéolos pulmonares é maior! Assim, a difusão do Oxigénio para o sangue está facilitada!


----------



## Célia Salta (9 Jan 2015 às 16:40)

boas alguém me pode explicar com o que que a pressão interfere?


----------



## Galactica (9 Jan 2015 às 17:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> (Post movido do Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro)
> 
> Esta foi a evolução em Bragança.
> 
> ...


Concordo plenamente. Diários e recordes de extremos de pressão também já agora...


celia salta disse:


> boas alguém me pode explicar com o que que a pressão interfere?





Galactica disse:


> Por acaso deparei-me com esta informação há uns dias atrás ;-) Aqui ficam os links que vi sobre o assunto:
> http://koin.com/2014/12/30/have-a-headache-its-the-barometric-pressure/
> http://www.relieve-migraine-headache.com/barometric-pressure-headache.html
> http://www.zoominfo.com/CachedPage/...cine_update1.shtml&page_last_updated=2002-09-


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2015 às 17:47)

Deixo aqui um video da "menina" que fiz há uns aninhos (setembro 2011), que registou esse momento histórico esta manhã, para quem não conhece, estação Chaves-Aeródromo:


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2015 às 17:55)

celia salta disse:


> boas alguém me pode explicar com o que que a pressão interfere?



A pressão atmosférica de que falamos é medida e depois estimada ao nível do mar, para efeitos comparativos entre estações. Quando dizemos que estão 1048hpa em Bragança, na verdade não estão, a pressão atmosférica é bastante inferior dada a altitude de Bragança. Esse valor foi estimado/calculado/reduzido para o nível do mar tendo em conta a altitude, para podermos comparar a pressão entre diferentes estações em diferentes altitudes. A pressão atmosférica varia conforme a altitude e outros factores. O corpo humano lida rotineiramente com bastantes variações de pressão, hoje se estiveres ao nível do mar podes ter por exemplo 1045hpa, se estiveres num monte a 500 metros de altitude já só tens  960hPa, se subires ao topo da serra da Estrela já só tens uns 815hpa. (estimativas grosseiras).
Não há assim de imediato e óbvio grandes efeitos, para além daqueles conhecidos das variações muito bruscas de pressão, sendo o problema dos ouvidos o mais conhecido e usual.


----------



## Azor (9 Jan 2015 às 18:31)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Nesta situação de hoje as pressões interna e externa estão equilibradas, pelo que não sentimos desconforto. Pode até haver um aspeto positivo: a oxigenção do sangue faz-se de forma mais eficaz, pois a pressão do ar nos alvéolos pulmonares é maior! Assim, a difusão do Oxigénio para o sangue está facilitada!



Boa!
Sendo assim, por mim a pressão podia continuar a subir. Tenho falta de oxigénio no sangue e por vezes sou dado a desmaios frequentes quando faço maiores esforços.  Acham que este Inverno conseguimos chegar aos 1070???


----------



## Vince (9 Jan 2015 às 18:46)

Azor disse:


> Boa!
> Acham que este Inverno conseguimos chegar aos 1070???



Não, fisicamente deve ser quase impossível. Precisas de grandes extensões de terra debaixo de potente anticiclone e frio extremo para chegar a esses valores, impossíveis de ocorrer em ilhas no meio do Atlântico. coisas que só consegues conjugar no interior da Eurásia. Afinal estamos aqui todos um bocado surpreendidos com estes 1050 na PI.


----------



## Azor (9 Jan 2015 às 19:15)

Vince disse:


> Não, fisicamente deve ser quase impossível. Precisas de grandes extensões de terra debaixo de potente anticiclone e frio extremo para chegar a esses valores, impossíveis de ocorrer em ilhas no meio do Atlântico. coisas que só consegues conjugar no interior da Eurásia.


 
Muito obrigado! 
Sigamos entao a situação para os próximos dias


----------



## AndrePereira (9 Jan 2015 às 19:43)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Valores mesmo interessantes estes da PA! Mas quanto a eventuais efeitos sobre a saúde, penso que não haverá nada a temer. Claro que a pressão tem grande influência sobre os organismos... quem já andou de avião ou subiu à Torre sentiu bem isso! Contudo, como já foi referido, nessa situação a variação é muito rápida o que impede o estabelecimento de equilíbrio entre a pressão interna e externa, causando desconforto (em especial nos ouvidos e por vezes no abdómen). Nesta situação de hoje as pressões interna e externa estão equilibradas, pelo que não sentimos desconforto. Pode até haver um aspeto positivo: a oxigenção do sangue faz-se de forma mais eficaz, pois a pressão do ar nos alvéolos pulmonares é maior! Assim, a difusão do Oxigénio para o sangue está facilitada!



Parece-me interessante relacionar estas altas pressoes com potenciais riscos para a saude.. Em relaçao a isso, desculpe-me este aparte, mas nao se esqueça que altas pressoes alveolares podem nao significar melhor difusao de gases, porque antes de o oxigenio entrar, o dioxido de carbono tem de sair, e neste caso a diferença do interior para o exterior é menor....


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jan 2015 às 19:55)

*Recorde: 1050,5 hPa em Chaves  *Para recordar! 09/01/2015


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jan 2015 às 20:53)

sinceramente acho que a pressão em nada altera a condição física, o corpo ajusta-se a pressão e como a concentração é igual em nada altera


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (9 Jan 2015 às 21:23)

Uma carta para mais tarde recordar!


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jan 2015 às 21:24)

camrov8 disse:


> sinceramente acho que a pressão em nada altera a condição física, o corpo ajusta-se a pressão e como a concentração é igual em nada altera



Claro que não existe qualquer impacto no ser humano da pressão ser baixa ou alta, tem muito maior impacto a variação da humidade em pessoas que sofrem de reumatismo.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Jan 2015 às 21:29)

penso que o assunto veio a baila por associação ao mal de altitude, que se deve não a pressão mas pela diminuição de O2, mas também só aparece se a subida for muito rápida. Por exemplo o mal dos mergulhadores só se manifesta em quem usa garrafa, em apeneia é muito difícil acontecer


----------



## ampa62 (9 Jan 2015 às 23:15)

http://static.publico.pt/homepage/infografia/ciencias/FenomenosMetereologicos/

Bem, não sei se posso postar este link com recordes meteorológicos.


----------



## 1337 (10 Jan 2015 às 04:08)

"Dores de cabeça principalmente com esta pressão atmosférica muito elevada sobre nós." Luis Henrique Serrano.

No seu Facebook pessoal, o nosso amigo Serrano postou isto, creio que ele saberá mais do que grande parte de nós aqui


----------



## Agreste (10 Jan 2015 às 10:30)

Veremos se hoje é o dia em que o nosso IPMA confirma os máximos de pressão do dia de ontem... eles é que têm os registos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jan 2015 às 11:20)

Por Moscavide, o máximo registado foi de 1043,2 hPa, ontem.


----------



## Zapiao (10 Jan 2015 às 15:41)

A agulha do meu barometro aneroide quase salta da escala


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jan 2015 às 00:15)

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/media/noticia...ticias/textos/clima-extremo-press-012014.html

Para quem queria a menção do IPMA da pressão.



> 2015-01-13 (IPMA)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Z13 (14 Jan 2015 às 10:25)

Temos record!






EDIT: Um pedido de desculpas ao colega SpiderVV que já tinha colocado o link!   (Não reparei!)


----------



## Agreste (14 Jan 2015 às 14:56)

recorde em toda a linha para quase todas as estações...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Jan 2015 às 15:55)

Só um pequeno erro, na imagem do mapa aparece 2014 e não 2015. Para quem for guardar a imagem para mais tarde recordar, se calhar terá de fazer uma alteração na imagem ou algo do género.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jan 2015 às 16:00)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Só um pequeno erro, na imagem do mapa aparece 2014 e não 2015. Para quem for guardar a imagem para mais tarde recordar, se calhar terá de fazer uma alteração na imagem ou algo do género.


Na parte de baixo da imagem diz 2015, deverá dar para perceber que foi engano.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Jan 2015 às 20:39)

IPMA já informou sobre as altas pressões e... Temos um RECORDE! Parabéns a todos que o presenciaram no dia 9 de Janeiro de 2015 e vai ser muito dificil esquecer uma pressão de 1050 hPa bem como quebrar esse recorde!


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jan 2015 às 20:59)

Aqui fica o vídeo sobre o recorde da elevada pressão atmosférica em Portugal.
http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2015-01-14-Pressao-atmosferica-elevada-no-pais
fonte: Sic Notícias


----------



## Chingula (15 Jan 2015 às 13:26)

Vince disse:


> Mas isso tanto te pode acontecer hoje como outro dia qualquer, ainda mais no Inverno.
> Daí a necessidade de um estudo, que isole o ruído estatístico e encontre alguma correlação.
> 
> Eu por exemplo tenho um familiar que tem dores de cabeça com entradas de leste, durante algum tempo pensei que era a temperatura alta no verão, mas no Inverno também as tem. Presumi então que não seria a temperatura, mas a baixa humidade.
> ...


A Biometeorologia é uma área muito interessante de investigação do efeito dos vários parâmetros meteorológicos na saúde humana. Aliás nos primórdios da meteorologia científica foram médicos que desenvolveram estudos sobre o efeito do clima de uma região na saúde de doentes. A construção de sanatórios em zonas montanhosas é um exemplo. Ultimamente a "dedicação" é mais sobre efeitos das ondas de calor ou de frio sobre pessoas de risco. Não tenho qualquer duvida que pressões atmosféricas elevadas ou baixas, em regiões, onde as pessoas não estão sujeitas normalmente a esses valores, têm influência no seu organismo. No caso concreto de valores elevados do campo da pressão reforçada pelas características térmicas (temos o anticiclone como centro de altas pressões em que o campo se intensifica devido ao ar ser mais frio - portanto mais denso; fenómeno inverso das depressões térmicas de verão....) pode-se falar de anticiclone térmico como de depressão térmica. A influência que me parece mais clara é sobre a tensão arterial das pessoas. Por motivos de saúde faço medições diárias da tensão arterial e, nestes dias, cheguei a preocupar-me com os valores atingidos, é uma especulação que ponho  mas sem hipóteses não há conhecimento, não sei se mais alguém sabe de literatura sobre o tema....


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Jan 2015 às 17:19)

Pressão atmosférica bateu recorde com valores ao nível da Sibéria
http://www.jn.pt/PaginaInicial/Sociedade/Interior.aspx?content_id=4344132
Fonte:JN


----------



## Portugal Storms (15 Jan 2015 às 19:41)

Numa notícia da TS e segundo especialistas:


"As últimas semanas de frio intenso não são boas para quem sofre de reumático, lesões antigas ou enxaquecas. As baixas temperaturas sentidas ultimamente, não são a única alteração climática vivida em Portugal e que apresenta consequências negativas para a saúde dos portugueses, noticia a TSF.


A pressão atmosférica tem, também, atingido valores anormais, acima dos 1040 hPa. Um valor que é mais comum na Sibéria ou no Alasca.

Este aumento recorde, defendem especialistas, tem efeitos na saúde das pessoas.

“As pessoas podem sentir-se mal por estarem sob pressão alta de forma continuada”, diz Pedro Viterbo, diretor do Departamento de Meteorologia e Geofísica, explicando que a pressão alta pode causar enxaquecas.

José Silva Henriques, presidente do Colégio de Medicina Geral e Familiar da Ordem dos Médicos, garante que apesar disso não te verificou um aumento na procura de consultas por enxaquecas ou dores de cabeça. "

Será mesmo assim? Tenho as minhas dúvidas...


----------



## jotackosta (15 Jan 2015 às 21:21)

Portugal Storms disse:


> Numa notícia da TS e segundo especialistas:
> 
> 
> "As últimas semanas de frio intenso não são boas para quem sofre de reumático, lesões antigas ou enxaquecas. As baixas temperaturas sentidas ultimamente, não são a única alteração climática vivida em Portugal e que apresenta consequências negativas para a saúde dos portugueses, noticia a TSF.
> ...



Sobre os efeitos directos desse aumento da pressão atmosférica tenho lido o mesmo e, é sempre motivo de interesse dos _media _que, lá bem nas entre-linhas, vão dizendo que não há ainda provas cientificas. Já deu para mais uns minutos de notícia.


----------



## meko60 (15 Jan 2015 às 21:53)

Boa noite.
No meu caso, que sofro de enxaquecas, neste episódio de A.P.'s sobre o nosso território, não fui afectado (felizmente) ,mas é possível que afecte outras pessoas com patologias mais graves.


----------

